

Apple, Google lose bid to avoid trial on tech worker lawsuit - testrun
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/03/29/us-apple-google-ruling-idUSBREA2R20W20140329

======
mark_l_watson
I wonder how big this could get, settlement-wise.

My son lives in the Bay Area and even though he is a tech enthusiast (lots of
Apple gear, active GMail user from two years before public release) he is very
down on tech companies right now. I get the impression that this is a common
view in the Bay Area.

So if this goes to trial a local jury might be inclined to go hard on the
defendants.

